# Handheld scanners



## slatey (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi,I have looked at the handheld scanners available but they are not cheap so was wondering if there was a way of getting hold of one without buying it? I have looked around and think it would be a good idea if an organisation etc would be able to post one out on hire so to speak thoughts please...


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

slatey said:


> Hi,I have looked at the handheld scanners available but they are not cheap so was wondering if there was a way of getting hold of one without buying it? I have looked around and think it would be a good idea if an organisation etc would be able to post one out on hire so to speak thoughts please...


If you need one why not buy one?


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

They are expensive!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Well you obviously do not need one badly enough then.................


----------



## slatey (Feb 3, 2014)

smokeybear said:


> Well you obviously do not need one badly enough then.................


----------



## slatey (Feb 3, 2014)

Well maybe some people need one but cannot afford one it's quite simple to understand really or are you one of these Trolls who stamp around forums making stupid remarks and then going on to the next one sigh.....


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

slatey said:


> Well maybe some people need one but cannot afford one it's quite simple to understand really or are you one of these Trolls who stamp around forums making stupid remarks and then going on to the next one sigh.....


Sigh, no.

What do you NEED a scanner for?

The only people who NEED them are vets and rescue centres and Dog wardens and they have sufficient funds to purchase their own.

So, which one are you?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

slatey said:


> Well maybe some people need one but cannot afford one it's quite simple to understand really


No, it really isn't. I know breeders who do microchipping but they get to buy the equipment at a huge discount when they do the course. Maybe your definition of 'need'is different from the rest of us. Why do you 'need' one?


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Sometimes you just want to know. A straggly stray with a microchip can be handed to the RSPCA/ vet to be handed back. A shy/ scared animal with a microchip is more likely to have an owner looking for it. A straggly stray with no microchip might be best not handed in to certain charities for fear of being put to sleep... You might put more time into befriending a shy, scared stray to get it to the vet to be reunited than one without a microchip.

Just some reasons... The microchip readers are freely available, but expensive, they are not for exclusive use of breeders or vets (otherwise you would need a licence). I don't know why there's such a problem with someone wanting access to one.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

So it's just a case of wanting something you can't afford to buy. I could equally legitimise my need for access to a Bugatti Veyron.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

SpringDance said:


> Sometimes you just want to know. A straggly stray with a microchip can be handed to the RSPCA/ vet to be handed back. A shy/ scared animal with a microchip is more likely to have an owner looking for it. A straggly stray with no microchip might be best not handed in to certain charities for fear of being put to sleep... You might put more time into befriending a shy, scared stray to get it to the vet to be reunited than one without a microchip.
> 
> Just some reasons... The microchip readers are freely available, but expensive, they are not for exclusive use of breeders or vets (otherwise you would need a licence). I don't know why there's such a problem with someone wanting access to one.


Any dog chipped or not can be handed to the RSPCA or vet. I am not sure where you get the idea that a shy, scared animal with a microchip is more likely to have an owner looking for it? I am afraid I do not follow your logic?

All rescues are required by law to keep a dog for 7 days, chipped or not.

Why would anyone spend MORE time into befriending a shy, scared stray WITH a chip than without? Again where is the logic?

Nobody needs a licence to have a microchip reader, where do you get this idea from?

I do not know why there appears to be such a need for someone who is not involved in rescue/breeding/veterinary care to want access to one?

By law, all dogs must wear a legally compliant ID too.


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

An animal with a chip has had an owner at some point. An unchipped one may or may not.

We have a lot of feral cats around here - humans scare them and it would not be fair to try to trap one. A scared pet is different to a scared feral animal.

7 days might not be long enough for a cat that has travelled a long way - it can take time for owners to track down a pet that has strayed too far.

I might not be able to afford a Bugatti, but I can a Ford Fiesta. They are both cars and do the same job, for all the OP was aware, there could have been a budget version of a scanner.

I don't understand some of the replies to a seemingly simple question...


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

SpringDance said:


> An animal with a chip has had an owner at some point. An unchipped one may or may not.
> 
> We have a lot of feral cats around here - humans scare them and it would not be fair to try to trap one. A scared pet is different to a scared feral animal.
> 
> ...


Do not ALL dogs have owners at some point, chipped or not?

I am not sure how a scanner will assist in the case of a scared feral cat?

If you cannot get near enough to use a scanner?

I do not understand why you have a) failed to address the challenges posed to you regarding the statements you made in your first post or b) how this one in any way furthers your case?

The question still remains, why does the OP NEED one?


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

smokeybear said:


> The question still remains, why does the OP NEED one?


I don't know. Ask the OP.

All dogs isn't have had an owner and should be microchipped, not this is not true for cats.

I'm not trying to answer all questions nor offer all solutions, I'm just trying to acknowledge that there could be occasions where someone might want to have access to a scanner. I don't see why that is a problem. They are not for exclusive use and are freely available, they are expensive, though, and it's reasonable to ask if there are cheaper options out there.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Everyone has access to a scanner if they need it through vets, local branches of charities, the council, microchippers etc. etc. etc. Anyone might find a stray - that doesn't mean everyone 'needs' to own a scanner.


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

havoc said:


> Everyone has access to a scanner if they need it through vets, local branches of charities, the council, microchippers etc. etc. etc. Anyone might find a stray - that doesn't mean everyone 'needs' to own a scanner.


Who said 'needs'? They can if they want.

It's hard enough getting my gentle cat to the vet, let alone trying to get a scared Unknown animal into a carrier and take them to the vet. The presence/ absence of a chip might determine the next course of action. Might. Again, we are not talking about something that is licenced for use by certain people only - they are freely available.

The scanner only gives you the number - only certain people can use this number to access information.

I know someone who likes to check the chip every now and then just to see that it still works - it's not unknown for them to fail or move to another area of the body.

I still don't see the problem with the OP at all.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

SpringDance said:


> - they are freely available


Rather the point. If someone wants one they can buy one. Used once or twice they work out expensive. If you need one and use it regularly they are pretty good value.

Gotta add this - I'm not quite sure what the OP and others would consider a fair hire rate for such a piece of equipment. Shall we say (conservatively) £10 for a few days. Add onto that the cost of shipping - out and return and a fair old deposit because it's exactly the sort of thing at high risk of not being returned. We're now looking at over a £30 outlay for a few days hire and you can buy the things for just north of £40. Just doesn't make economic sense.


----------

